# Woolies Elevation c.f. Dualit Espressivo



## Ched (Mar 14, 2011)

I recently saw a Dualit Espressivo in a kitchen shop for £160.

Couldn't believe that this is almost identical to my machine called "Elevation" that I purchased from Woolworth several years ago for £25 !!

I made a quick comparison and the only observable difference I could find is that the power button lights up on the Elevation where there's a separate power light on the Espressivo.

The steam control buttons are on the same side as the steam arm on the Dualit.

Theirs is also a "waste full" warning float on the Dualit.

My machine produces superb coffee and if it was to develop a fault, I would definitely consider replacing it with the Espressivo - even at 6.5x the cost!

However, would the thought of paying so much more for something that appears virtually identical leave a bitter taste in my coffee though?


----------



## Mr Flibble (Apr 12, 2011)

That's got to be more than a coincidence!

Dualit aren't exactly famed for their espresso machines - it's possible that they bought the casing design or outsourced the build to another company.

Hopefully the internals in the £160 version (£129 in comet) are of better quality than the £25, but it'd certainly be interesting to see if you open them both up!


----------



## xtorange (Jan 10, 2013)

does anyone think that the Dualit group seal will therefore fit the Elevation? Because my Elevation, bought for £4 at the village fete umpteen years ago has split the seal. I am searching everywhere for a new seal because I don't want to replace an otherwise perfectly good machine!!!! This seal will probably retail at £2.99 or so.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

I had a previous version of an Elevation machine from woolies (black plastic), which was a delonghi under the skin from memory


----------



## xtorange (Jan 10, 2013)

Padder said:


> I had a previous version of an Elevation machine from woolies (black plastic), which was a delonghi under the skin from memory


thank you!


----------

